# Dust Removal



## SWrick (Apr 8, 2020)

I just ordered a Dust Deputy from Amazon and I will be using it with my 7hp Rigid Vacuum. Currently I only have a DeWalt mitre saw and soon will be ordering a track saw that will have a dust port as well.

I guess I need to order an 1 1/2 inch hose with some fittings? Any suggestions where to purchase this, Amazon?

Also, are there any reliable power control boxes so that the vacuum starts when the tool starts?

Thanks


----------

